# tree lounge



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

I was looking at a new stand and was thinking about the tree lounge...i had a api and was good but sold it..there is one for sale and it is a bow hunting model..


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a tree lounge and all the extra's for it . i beleive it is the only way to go and is very comfortable. It is kind of big so I don't pack it anywhere, but i can pull up to the tree on my four wheeler. 

Mrsailfish


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I googled Tree Lounge and those are some nice looking stands, kind of expensive if bought new. I have been really happy with my Summit climber. You might look at those too!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I bought a treelounge back in '89, when they were first coming out. They have been improved on weight and bulkiness. I got the bow adapter and it is a great all day stand. Still have it and it is the most comfortable stand I have ever hunted from. I also have an API that is also very versatile.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I had one for years, by far the best climber around IMHO. But samebody else liked to a little more than I did. Well worth the $ any day.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been bow and rifle hunting out of my tree lounge for 10+ years. I've toted it through the brush country in South Texas, the pines of East Texas, the hills of Central Texas and the hardwood bottoms of Central Alabama. It is the "Original", so its pretty heavy and kinda awkward to carry around. You need a strong back or an easilly accessible tree to use this treestand. Once its on the tree, there is none better. Extremely safe and comfortable. I have hunted up as high as 50' in Alabama and never thought twice about it. Good Luck.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

*Tree Lounge*

I bought mine in 2005 and love it. I have the chill pad and the pillow and the large pack that hangs below it. The bow hunting extra is well worth it. Easy to hook on the tree and comfortable for all day. Well worth the price!!


----------

